# Meet Panzer



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

My 9 week old Boerboel puppy. I am so very happy with him. He is super confident and outgoing. He has been a little bit of a challenge. Right now he is screaming bloody murder in his kennel.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He's beautiful. Aw poor boy...no screaming in crates :-(


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

He is so cute and will become a handsome boy.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He is so cute!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh cute little smooshy face doesn't understand why he can't sleep with you! I had a Doberman puppy who went through the same thing, but I was weak, so the princess still sleeps in the bed over 3 years later... Be strong!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Very adorable!
What crate training have you done with him? If done properly, your puppy shouldn't be "screaming bloody murder".


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

What a cute little pup! Congratulations! Also, what I found that helped my lab to relax in his crate at night was to put a blanket over it so he knew it was bed time and after the first night he stopped making noise.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

a kong filled with kibble can help with the crying and might get him to like being in his crate.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is a cutie!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> Very adorable!
> What crate training have you done with him? If done properly, your puppy shouldn't be "screaming bloody murder".


Every pup I have had has screamed in his crate the first few nights. New place, new crate, new people. It takes a few nights for some pups to settle down. 

I love Boerboels! Adorable pup. Can't wait to see how he grows!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Every pup I have had has screamed in his crate the first few nights. New place, new crate, new people. It takes a few nights for some pups to settle down.


This. Tank cried all night every night the entire first week we had him, and he was sleeping in bed with us!


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lordy, he's gorgeous! Now I need to go lok up his breed so I can remember what they look like as adults.

He has such a serious expression, but wonderful soft eyes. 

He will be awesome.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the new baby!
and I really must disagree with giving puppies or dogs toys or treats in the crate-by doing so your conditioning their brains to be active whilst in the crate, actually encouraging puppies and dogs to
chew and eat bedding
cry and whine when put in at an abnormal time
chew the bars or plastic tray
obsessively lick or chew on themselves.
potty inside the crate

keeping fun or entertaining activitys OUT of the crate and only using it for sleeping and relaxing by only using it when your puppy is going to sleep or is tierd out after play-your dogs brain will do the rest of the work for you because the brain will automatically tell the body "its time for sleeping"

just the same way they tell you to keep tvs out of the bedroom if you have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I read a book by Ian Dunbar explaining how to train a puppy to deal with being crated using a kong filled with a portion of the dog's meal mixed with a few special treats. He's supposed to be a good humane trainer. Of course, he also thinks crates should be used for short term confinement.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your dog's photos here, they are very cute. :smile:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Celt said:


> I read a book by Ian Dunbar explaining how to train a puppy to deal with being crated using a kong filled with a portion of the dog's meal mixed with a few special treats. He's supposed to be a good humane trainer. Of course, he also thinks crates should be used for short term confinement.


I agree with this too.

I think a tired puppy is a happy puppy. First create a busy day for the puppy lots of sights sounds new people. Make it a long tiring day. Then have a Kong filled with food (depending on the dog, if this is too easy you can freeze the Kong). Work to eat toys tire the brain. So they have something appropriate to keep their mind and belly busy and once they've finish they pass out from exhaustion. Both mental and physical exhaustion. I do not believe feeding in the crate leads to licking bars or eating blankets. But I also don't believe young puppies should be left with blankets or easily destroyed toys (that's why I pretty much recommend the kong only) too much cause for concern when your not supervising.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

terribly cute


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

He has the face of a good dog actor. Super cute :smile:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh man he's cute. How is he doing now? And we need monthly pictures of him


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Handome Dog! I want to hug you so tight.


----------

